# How to take pics with this natural color style



## yoku (Jan 7, 2011)

I see some pics without too much retouching,but with pretty natural color as you can see below.Most of them are shot outside room with natural light just like what I usually do.

But they looks pretty amazing in the color,you cannot see too much retouching work in them and the color is pretty amazing.But my pics in this kind of enviroment are so ordinary in color,so pale in the skin...


Do you have similar pics or related detail experience?I will appreciate so much if you share.Many thanks. 

About white balance,picture control style and sth else..


http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/25/ff/69/8d0dad19215e3440f3dc015a1ed830e7.jpg
http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/d9/2d/91/b7cf3efbc5c9f16c219434fb5f214119.jpg
http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/9c/2d/8f/8255a713c4cc7f1c6ab129f157c01f3e.jpg
http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/97/36/17/eee62b97a7910df113bd1189a7c10df0.jpg
http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/db/34/3e/1239a8266594e88506058fa3c2481109.jpg


----------



## yoku (Jan 7, 2011)

Here are my pics that looks absolutely pale in color,so ordinary.Exposure and WB is not incorrect but...
Can any body has the experience ?
http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/b6/9b/dc/8f81bdbe6377dfb416434c5c924ddcb6.jpg
http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/79/79/9d/68491a387d7e8e515be93dbf39fd6c1f.jpg
http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/13/6f/05/fb2bcf83f091a01895ddfa98a0439e9a.jpg


----------



## Destin (Jan 7, 2011)

Change your camera's "picture mode" (thats nikon's term anyhow) to vivid, instead of standard. 

It can also be done in post, but this way is quicker.


----------



## brianT (Jan 7, 2011)

Assuming the OP is using nikon, I wouldn't suggest shooting in vivid for the example shots he posted because vivid has a very strong contrast boost in addition to saturation increase.  If the OP is using 'standard' picture control, I would suggest increasing just the saturation slider 2 or 3 points.  Also I think the OP's photos are underexposed which is not helping.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 7, 2011)

A simple curves adjustment will get you most of the way there--you didn't say your photos were editable, so there's the curves adjustment I suggest:







If you were using auto-white balance it will vary per photo, so that will have to be adjusted slightly differently for each.  It looks to me like the group of photos you like have the wb on the slightly warm side, where yours are more neutral or cool.


----------



## yoku (Jan 8, 2011)

brianT said:


> Assuming the OP is using nikon, I wouldn't suggest shooting in vivid for the example shots he posted because vivid has a very strong contrast boost in addition to saturation increase. If the OP is using 'standard' picture control, I would suggest increasing just the saturation slider 2 or 3 points. Also I think the OP's photos are underexposed which is not helping.


 
yes,nikon D3 that shoot the samples.

I agree with your idea that strong contrastin vivid is unacceptable. By the way, retouching work is still need I think coz original pics cannot reach such an effect like that.You have idea of that?


----------



## yoku (Jan 8, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> A simple curves adjustment will get you most of the way there--you didn't say your photos were editable, so there's the curves adjustment I suggest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly djacobox372,retouching work is also critical to reach that effect.Curves is probably the correct way to imporve the pics look and I am looking for the good modification in curve.

Your suggestion is really appreciated.But maybe different pics have different curve ways.I try your curve,but find lighten my pic too much.Can you indicate your sample that use it?

Really like to discuss with you~~~Many thanks


----------



## motta (Jan 8, 2011)

There isn't a right way to do it. There are thousands of right ways to do it. Just ajust it until you feel it's right.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 8, 2011)

yoku said:


> djacobox372 said:
> 
> 
> > A simple curves adjustment will get you most of the way there--you didn't say your photos were editable, so there's the curves adjustment I suggest:
> ...



I used this curves on this pic: http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/79/79/9d/68491a3...bf39fd6c1f.jpg, to give it a similar tonal value as this pic:http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/d9/2d/91/b7cf3efbc5c9f16c219434fb5f214119.jpg

It will vary depending on the exposure of each photograph, but not much as all your photos need a similar tweak to contrast levels. The example I used was a bit underexposed, so I added contrast by just increasing the mid-range and highlights--being careful not to completely blow out the whites.  If the photo had been brighter/more-exposed I would have likely created the same curve shape but by darkening the lower towns and shadows instead.  

If you're using photoshop I recommend opening both photos (yours and theirs) and adding a desaturation layer to both, so you are just looking at tonal values.  Then add a curves layer to your photo and try to match the tonal values of the their photo.  Once you have a good match, delete the desaturation layer.  This makes it easier to focus on just the tones instead of the colors.

If you allow people to post/edit your photos it would be easier to help.


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with brianT. Your pics are underexposed.


----------



## yoku (Jan 13, 2011)

pdq5oh said:


> I agree with brianT. Your pics are underexposed.


 

We can lighten a little through curve.But it still looks not good


----------



## UUilliam (Jan 13, 2011)

1. your images are underexposed, start pushing your camera an extra stop or two further towards the + side
2. Set white balance to cloudy, this will keep your image quite warm (just leave it as cloudy, ALWAYS!)
3. No image is PERFECT without a bit of tweaking in post!

The normal editing workflow (minimum.)
- Levels (or curves, personal preference here!)
  Drag boxes to the start and end of the histogram grid (where you start to see the black bits!)
- Add a touch contrast / boost the blacks a little
- Add a little bit of Saturation!

In reference to the poster above who said to change Picture mode to Vivid, This will only affect your images if you shoot JPEG.
I almost exclusively shoot raw as to have maximum control on my images!


----------



## photolo (Feb 2, 2011)

I am also having the same problem!  here is what i would like to achieve:  tylervu.com/blog/

is it simply curves adjustments?  and correct exposure?


----------



## skieur (Feb 6, 2011)

yoku said:


> Here are my pics that looks absolutely pale in color,so ordinary.Exposure and WB is not incorrect but...
> Can any body has the experience ?
> http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/b6/9b/dc/8f81bdbe6377dfb416434c5c924ddcb6.jpg
> http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/79/79/9d/68491a387d7e8e515be93dbf39fd6c1f.jpg
> http://i.6.cn/cvbnm/13/6f/05/fb2bcf83f091a01895ddfa98a0439e9a.jpg


 
Your photos show as underexposed here and that is responsible for the weak colour.

skieur


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 7, 2011)

I know there's a difference between the d40x and a d3 but ive used vivid for years on it and got amazing results everytime. People usually thought my photos were edited too compared to their dull versions. But I agree with what was said above, change your white balance and set your color options a few stops up. And properly expose.


----------



## photolo (Feb 9, 2011)

xjoewhitex said:


> I know there's a difference between the d40x and a d3 but ive used vivid for years on it and got amazing results everytime. People usually thought my photos were edited too compared to their dull versions. But I agree with what was said above, change your white balance and set your color options a few stops up. And properly expose.


I will try this on my canon....do you have any samples?


----------

